# Branches for smoking and bark or no bark



## Chickenwings (Nov 14, 2021)

I got some scraps from a mesquite tree in the yard.  Small 1" branches.  Think they could be used for smoke in a kamado?  I'm used to using fist sized chunks with no bark....

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DougE (Nov 14, 2021)

On limb wood with thin bark, I don't worry about peeling bark off. I haven't found much difference in the flavor with or without the bark. On larger stuff with thick bark, I do remove it.


----------



## Newglide (Nov 15, 2021)

I did the same with some apple and pecan trees my brother trimmed in his yard.
Just make sure it's seasoned. Keep it in a place it can dry out completely for a few months to a year.
If not you will get bad smoke and it will taste terrible.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 15, 2021)

Wow, thats a good idea .  I have 2 apple trees in my yard that have never really grown well, not enough light and every year think I should just cut them down, but then I would have to dispose of them so I don't.  Now maybe I should.


----------



## Chickenwings (Nov 15, 2021)

well I'll leave them and give them a try I guess.  Thanks everyone!


----------

